# Steroid Chart



## Big-John (Nov 6, 2012)

I just put this up on another board and thought I would share here. This should help some beginners out.


----------



## Rory (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice addition! Now if we could only get more newbies to read the whole books and get a better understanding of why an how it works


----------



## swiftnhbfighter (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice chart, thanks for sharing This should be a sticky thread.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 6, 2012)

swiftnhbfighter said:


> Nice chart, thanks for sharing This should be a sticky thread.



It is already, above in this forum.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/27207-aas-ranking-chart.html


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, I posted this same thing awhile back and made it a sticky...But still good for those that do not read stickies to see!! Thanks for posting.....


----------



## Big-John (Nov 7, 2012)

My bad guys. I should have looked before I posted.


----------



## K1 (Nov 7, 2012)

No problem man...Like I said it is easier to get some to read a refeshed thread then it is to get them to read a sticky

Good info can never be posted too many times


----------



## Big-John (Nov 7, 2012)

When I find something like that I try to share.  I do a lot of research.


----------



## CODEI (Nov 7, 2012)

*G.h*

**********


----------



## odin (Nov 7, 2012)

Good chart. Some of those I would think the numbers would swing a little differently up/down but overall a good reference.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 7, 2012)

This is really a fantastic chart.  From us noobs - MEGA Thanks!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

how is this calculated.
Using medical studies and scientific literature? or through user experiences and general consensus on hormone forums.
Maybe a combo?


----------



## djpase (Dec 9, 2014)

awesome chart


----------



## Derek7X (Dec 9, 2014)

Deca ability to keep gains - 8
Test Prop - 3

lold =(


----------



## thebrick (Dec 9, 2014)

I like these charts because it puts it all right there at a glance.


----------



## Thelunkster (Mar 31, 2016)

Great chart and I know it's an older post, but I assume the higher the number the better???


----------



## squatster (Apr 1, 2016)

It is a great chart
Could use some updates but great


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 8, 2016)

Semorelin


----------

